# email does not work



## Sodapop (Feb 24, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## Sodapop (Feb 24, 2018)

Did not give me a chance to explain what the actual problem was so here it is. I have tried EVERYTHING suggested to make the email feature work in lightroom I have  new computer Latest LightroomCC and all (many} suggestions fail. I have the same security anti virus and about the only thing I have learned is that you muse disable security to get it to work. the email used to work great before but no amount of checking passwords and IDs work. These pass word do work in google and email outside of Lightroom. I am about to give up on lightroom and very frustrated. If any one can shed any light on this it would be great.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 24, 2018)

As a workaround while we try to get you working again, you can export to disk and then drag the images into your email before you post it.


----------



## Sodapop (Feb 24, 2018)

Trying to use the email function in Lightroom. It is a way to send photos directly from Lightroom via your email provider. Lightroom has had this function for sometime and it has always worked. Now it will not validate no matter what. My regular email works fine. Appears that there is a bug in the new Lightroom CC. I know that I can export and attach and that is probably what I will have to do .


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 24, 2018)

Do you send email through an email client? If so, which one?

I use Thunderbird, and LR brings up an email window with the image already included as an attachment. I can fill in the message and title and hit the send button. It works fine.

I don't use a web browser for email, so if that's what you do, somebody else will have to help you.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 24, 2018)

If  you are using a web based email, use the “From” option to choose “Go To Email Account Manager”. Click the Add (+) icon in the lower left and, if you’re using one of the 4 programs listed (AOL, Gmail, Windows Hotmail or Yahoo), select them from the list. If you’re using another program, then you need to get the necessary information from your email provider.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

If it's gmail, you could be running into their 2-step verification issue Sign in using App Passwords - Google Account Help


----------



## rhynetc (Feb 26, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> If  you are using a web based email, use the “From” option to choose “Go To Email Account Manager”. Click the Add (+) icon in the lower left and, if you’re using one of the 4 programs listed (AOL, Gmail, Windows Hotmail or Yahoo), select them from the list. If you’re using another program, then you need to get the necessary information from your email provider.


When I choose "Go to Email Account Manager" Lightroom crashes.  A crash report is generated, and I have sent the crash report to Adobe multiple times but no response and no remedy.  

I know and use the workarounds of exporting to HD and then dragging to email program, but it is frustrating to try to get the internal emailer to work.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 26, 2018)

rhynetc said:


> When I choose "Go to Email Account Manager" Lightroom crashes. A crash report is generated, and I have sent the crash report to Adobe multiple times but no response and no remedy.


Can Sodapop confirm if he/she is encountering the same?


----------



## beauradford (Apr 16, 2020)

I have the exact same problem.Did you ever find a resolution?


----------

